# Hobby Popularity Declining?



## otterblue (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been off Dendroboard for about a year and a half. I was looking to get some new frogs but it seems like a lot of breeders' sites don't have much selection or in stock. (I can't even find Sean Stewart except for old Facebook posts.)

I was just wondering if dart frog popularity has been declining. That would be a shame.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't believe it is declining. The hobby seems to go through spurts and trends, but I would not say declining. Continue to participate on Dendroboard and contact other frog enthusiasts in your state. As relationships grow, you will too.


----------



## otterblue (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would say the popularity definitely is not declining... Just not many people are building and maintaining webpages. A lot of breeders will just run a fb page or something now. Less work and it is free.


----------



## SerbianFrog (May 7, 2016)

I don't think it is declining a I first found out about them in my home country where no one even knew they existed until 2 years ago. The bigger the community gets, more likely is for people to eventually discover that community.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

otterblue said:


> (I can't even find Sean Stewart except for old Facebook posts.)


Just another quick point... I believe Sean's brother has taken over most of the posting and such for herpetologic. "Christian Stew" just posted an add on a poison dart frog classifieds page with a bunch of inventory.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not that the hobby is declining, it's more like the rise of Facebook had led to the decline of many fine hobby related forums.


----------



## otterblue (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the responses. It's good to hear the hobby is still doing well - I was worried for a moment.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sean Stewart frogs are available not sure why the site ain't coming up I know they mostly are doing orders by email [email protected] if you're interested they are really nice people with some healthy awesome frogs


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Alot of dart froggers started the hobby when building and maintaining a website was either A. much more difficult and time consuming, or B. much more expensive if you wanted to accept credit cards, have a cart and all that. But it was the only effective way to sell outside of working the forums. So as facebook became very popular they have just started to work off the free tools provided. 

But that should start to reverse again because the ecommerce business is going through a revolution similar to the one that hit about 5 years ago in the payment revolution that was kick started by square. 

You can build, maintain and run a fairly easy and cheap website at places like shopify/vollusion/bigcommerce etc... now with very little overhead and you have a ton of templates to pick from so you can find one that fits your business and not have it look like every other shopping cart out there. But the really big change is in the payment processing which they will now handle for you for a very reasonable transaction fee. <3% Which is competitive with paypal.


----------



## otterblue (Jun 18, 2008)

(in regards to Sean Stewart) That's where I got my original frogs a few years ago and I agree, he is excellent.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I only had the privilege to meet his mom and brother which planning on going to get some more frogs from them soon most of their frogs go to zoos so the supply is limited


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what happened to him or his company? Sean Stewart that is. I have looked through the board and also online and couldnt find anything about why his site doesnt come up.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Try https://www.facebook.com/HERPETOLOGIC-294787497535/ 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

That told me nothing. I found his facebook before asking in the post. His page is old and still has the old link to his site. Does anyone know if he just decided to eliminate the site? Has anyone bought from him recently?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Trojan said:


> That told me nothing. I found his facebook before asking in the post. His page is old and still has the old link to his site. Does anyone know if he just decided to eliminate the site? Has anyone bought from him recently?


If you found his facebook page in your first search was there any reason you didn't simply use that blue bar that says send message to see if you could contact him instead of immediately jumping on the board and asking if he was still active? It would seem that trying to ask him directly would be the easiest thing to do (and why I posted his facebook link for you) instead of trying to get second and third party information ... 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't want to bother him if he decided to pull out of the hobby. I have some friends that don't want to be bothered at all with it after they leave. And I hope it was no inconvenience to anyone that I posted my question on the board, I understood that that is what a forum is for.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I just talked to his mom the other day she said they was working on getting inventory and everything for the holiday if you have their # either call or email I'm sure they will get back with when they get the chance to


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Trojan said:


> I didn't want to bother him if he decided to pull out of the hobby. I have some friends that don't want to be bothered at all with it after they leave. And I hope it was no inconvenience to anyone that I posted my question on the board, I understood that that is what a forum is for.


If he didn't want to be bothered then why leave up the facebook page???

some comments 


Ed


----------

